
Billions are checking into digital sweat factories without realizing it - anigbrowl
https://edps.europa.eu/press-publications/press-news/blog/accept-and-continue-billions-are-clocking-digital-sweat-factories_en
======
sharemywin
I want minimum wage to click on facebook and/or google.

